# Gibt es eine All Mountain Hardtail-Fraktion hier?



## Sebastian_1978 (7. Juni 2021)

Moin,…

bin aktuell wieder zum biken gekommen und brauch natürlich was Neues 

Bin „eigentlich fast so ca. fest entschlossen“ ein AM HT zu holen, aber wie man sieht…so ganz sicher bin ich nicht 

Suche was in richtig Canyon Stoic, Orbea Laufey, Merida Big Trail 600, Dartmoor Primal, Commencal Meta AM HT, Radon Cragger,…na ihr wisst schon was

Mit mal im Laden gehen und ansehen is ja leider nicht, deswegen mal die Frage,…gibt hier Fahrer die solche Bikes fahren? So ganz blind bestellen (wenn es dann wieder was gibt) is ja such irgendwie doof.

Wär spannend und fragen kostet ja nix

Komme aus Minden. 

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian_1978 (10. Juni 2021)

Hat sich erledigt, hab jetzt ein Orbea Laufey in L bekommen 
Sieht Hammer aus in Schwarz, bin gespannt wie es sich im Berg verhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

